
Marketing For Hackers: Scaling your marketing efforts for massive traffic - il
http://insight.io/blog/2010/11/startup-marketing-lessons-learned-part-3-scaling-up-to-massive-traffic/
======
hoop

        I know you think popup ads are so 90s and don’t work, but 
        the success of these ad networks speaks to the contrary. 
        For certain segments of the population(IE users)
    

Is that that supposed to be: "i.e., users" or is it really "Internet Explorer
users?" Because, as it stands, either one seems plausible to me.

(In before: "it should be 'e.g.'")

~~~
il
Internet Explorer users, I should have made that more clear.

~~~
hoop
No problem, thanks for the clarification!

